# Guys posting lots of flounder



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

All you guys posting all of these flounder. Are you spearing them during the day? We spent all this money for a nice setup but can't find any! Can't you lend just a hint??? We have spent the whole summer looking in orange beach in little lagoon and in wolf bay with only a few to show for it. A few hints would be so greatly appreciated


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they get them at night with gigs not spears and the guys getting large #s do it for a living and have put in lots of years out late night in some god awful conditions to learn a pattern and would no sooner give u much info on that than a key to their house with that said i will give u the advice my friends gave me go go and go more look for places with deep water or structure nearing shallows passes are good in the fall and the first few misreble cold fronts blowing 30 out of the north are best hope u figure it out i never did


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I went for years thinking that I had to stay on the shoreline. I didn't get many fish. Once I started concentrating on the edge of grass beds, I started getting lots more fish.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*I feel you Weedline*

here is my 2 cents,i stuck a pin fish and i could have stuck a bunch of Rays while searching Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze.

Locations & Tides

Locations

During the Fall run, Flounder leave the bayous and rivers and head for the Gulf to spawn in mass numbers. During this time most of the Flounder will be traveling through the bay channels heading towards the passes where they will often be found in mass waiting for the next front or outgoing tide to make the push out to the Gulf. While Flounder will typically not swim long distances without resting, their frequent short swims from spot to spot on their way to spawn causes them to expend large amounts of energy that must be recouped by voracious feeding. 

As Flounder are ambush predators, as an angler, you'll want to look for them in spots where ambush is most likely. As the Flounder makes its way to the Gulf, it will stop to feed in areas with the following attributes:
Areas with radical depth changes (such as channel ledges, humps, drop-offs)
Areas with structure (attracts baitfish and provides cover for ambush)
Areas with current (Flounder can hold in strong current expending little energy and ambush prey as it swims by)
Areas with mixed/transitional bottom (A rock jetty that transitions to mud is an excellent ambush point)
The two maps below of Pensacola Bay and Pensacola Pass demonstrate typical Flounder holding areas. While there are many many more holding areas, these maps are marked with areas that have historically held high numbers of Flounder during the Fall run. Areas marked with "GFA" are classified as good fishing areas and "EFA" as excellent fishing areas.1


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

my 6 yo had no problem stabbing the 1st one he saw.......go at night with a light and a gig....:notworthy:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great reply to this thread Darsinka! A helpful answer that is awesome!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dentist*

We inexperience ones are like dentist trying to pull teeth out of these professional flounder guys, i am single and can only eat so much fish/food, i just want to stab/kill some flatties


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think there might be three types of mind sets operating within the "Forum". For one mind set the forum is a place where one's prowess, skills and abilities are shown to the world in the form of "I love me wall" pictures, the second mind set uses the forum to share experience and technique to help others along the learning curve as well as learning from others posts and the third type is a combination of the first two.


----------

